# For rona



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Managed it

Just had to add this one of the old man cos I love it


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2012)

Adorable!:001_wub:


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

OH is popping in on the way back home to pick up pup 

That old man still looks something special 

How many pups were in that litter?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rona said:


> OH is popping in on the way back home to pick up pup
> 
> That old man still looks something special
> 
> How many pups were in that litter?


Old man is now 11 1/2 !!!!

6 pups in that litter the others are paler than her but they are Berrie's grandchildren - old mans g/grandchildren


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

tashi said:


> Old man is now 11 1/2 !!!!
> 
> 6 pups in that litter the others are paler than her but they are Berrie's grandchildren - old mans g/grandchildren


Berrie through dam or sire?

Got any recent pics of Berrie 
I thought it must have been a smallish litter, she's a right podge


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Through the dam, Dancer is quite like her mum. Will have a look for a recent one of Berrie, got quite a few on the computer 

They are all podgies, they eat for Wales !!!!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

tashi said:


> Through the dam, Dancer is quite like her mum. Will have a look for a recent one of Berrie, got quite a few on the computer
> 
> They are all podgies, they eat for Wales !!!!


And Dancer


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Tashi you breed beautiful dogs if only my health was upto it i'd of loved a goldie I have always loved them, but your dogs all look so special have something about them x


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok will do, will try to get on there sometime tomorrow.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

DKDREAM said:


> Tashi you breed beautiful dogs if only my health was upto it i'd of loved a goldie I have always loved them, but your dogs all look so special have something about them x


Thank you, lots of careful thought goes behind them. When I get on to the other computer will load the other photos of the other 5 as well.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

tashi said:


> Thank you, lots of careful thought goes behind them. When I get on to the other computer will load the other photos of the other 5 as well.


I can see that they have such beautiful faces and look such strong healthy dogs, I love looking at your dogs.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Gorgeous :001_wub:
Lovely dogs


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks fleur


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

What a babe.. pop me over a photo sometime and pm me..


----------

